# Munsters cars?



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey just wondering were there ever cars made of the Munster's Koach and Dragula?? I didn't find anything using a search and I cant believe with cars like the Mystery Machine and the original Barris Batmobile no one thought of the Munsters cars...

Come to think of it there are alot of cool TV cars I'd like to see on a track, A-Team, Knight Rider, Starsky and Hutch's Grand Torino.....but the highest ranking in coolness should be first! Where are the rides of Herman and Grandpa??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, there was no Munsters Rods, and probably will never be any either. As that exposed motor steet rod(coach) and the narrow casket dragster wouldn't lend themselves to adapting a Slot Car chassis very well. Also, they would be a one time edition model, as it would be very hard to disguise those bodies for anything else. But if you like those cars, Johnny Lightning did a very good job replicating them in Diecast 1/64 scale.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have converted the Munster car from die cast to fit an Aurora slimline chassis on several occasions. to fit something under the coffin car that Grandpa drove would require a completely custom built chassis. there are frequently the diecast conversions on eBay, but few sit as low on the chassis as the ones I made. I have sold both and got a lot less than the current sellers get for their versions. it is an interesting challenge to fit the bodies to chassis that are available. I am not sure I have any pics of the ones I built, but if I find some, i will post them here.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- I mean there wasn't any Commercially made, and probably wouldn't be any Commercially made.
But yes, I have seen diecast conversions on eBay forsale, and maybe even saw some pics of one or two here on HobbyTalk.....maybe one was Alpinks ?


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. Ralph, yes those are two of my favorites I actually have both cars currently pinned up on my wall on the card. Waiting to find another 2 to open.

I'm a huge fan of the show too so getting them as slot cars wouldve been a home run. Ah well, atleast I have my Mystery Machine!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralph, yes, you are correct that there haven't been any commercially manufactured Munsters slot cars in any scale to the best of my knowledge. many, including myself, have made customs in 1/24 scale from model kits, which is not too difficult.
and i am not blowing my horn about my attempts. many have even exceeded my creations in other scales. I applaud anyone who makes customs available for others at reasonable prices.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Big Box Mfg no...*

... but there is one guy who used to make a pretty good HO version of both of the Munster rods. He still lists them on his site (site's cool too). Send an email to Jeff Ryan to the addy on his website. (he has both cars pictured btw)... maybe he still makes/sells them? Worth a try if you're a Munster fan. :dude:

http://smokintjets.net/main.php


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> ... but there is one guy who used to make a pretty good HO version of both of the Munster rods. He still lists them on his site (site's cool too). Send an email to Jeff Ryan to the addy on his website. (he has both cars pictured btw)... maybe he still makes/sells them? Worth a try if you're a Munster fan. :dude:
> 
> http://smokintjets.net/main.php


Didnt our very own JoeZ used to pop the Coach and the Dragula cars?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have versions of each that I bought a few years ago that are really well done and look great. Best of all, the bodies were re-worked (widened I think) to accomodate the standard T-Jet or AW chassis. Much better performance that the slimline and a great original look. You really can't notice the modifications. I don't remember who made them though.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kitt was done by Ideal, and tyco did the A-team, sorta, they utilized a dodge van instead of a GMC. Auto world did a red & white Torino with a backwards stripe, probably because of licensing issues.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

As for TV cars the Volvo P1800 from Bauer would lent itself beautifully to create the Saint's car aka as Simon Templar british series with Roger Moore as ST.
And Bichlewr created a realy nice Harold and Maude E-type hearse.

What I 'm really looking for is a Yellow Submarine on a Tjet.

Mario


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

I made a KITT slot car from an R/C KITT by Aoshima, approximately 1/28, so it fits between the 1/24th and 1/32nd scales and will work on either track. The scanner, foglights and brake lights all work. I also have a full sized one, but this is a slot car forum, right?












Chris


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Chris, Kitt car looks good, would be nice to see running in action! :thumbsup:


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

Dyno Dom said:


> Chris, Kitt car looks good, would be nice to see running in action! :thumbsup:


I would love to put this on a track. However, the only track close to me is in Farmingville, NY, and the owner says my car would fly off the track because the rails are non-magnetic.
I did get to see it on a local track years ago when they had a Scalextric home setup and it looked awesome. I have a Carrera set but no place to set it up.

Chris


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

on KIT

I have pics and vids on the car & truck that John Peckham did at the video library


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> on KIT
> 
> I have pics and vids on the car & truck that John Peckham did at the video library


YEAH, "S/K" !!!:wink2:
He's a Mechanical-Genius (I "Think" his were HO Scale (??) 

Bubba (The Senile) 123

AW has just Put out KITT & KARR in a race set.. have seen "Some" offered as "Singles" on Epay...

Just Finshed a "Correct" 1/64 Diecast 2 Slot of "Starsky/Hutch" Torino..
BIG TY to; Al Pink for the diecast donation :wink2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

corlando52 said:


> I would love to put this on a track. However, the only track close to me is in Farmingville, NY, and the owner says my car would fly off the track because the rails are non-magnetic.
> I did get to see it on a local track years ago when they had a Scalextric home setup and it looked awesome. I have a Carrera set but no place to set it up.
> 
> Chris


I "now" yer "Grief" Slot-Bro :crying:
1/32, is my passion.. but got-a no Room fer me tracks to set up :crying:

also did a 1/32; Batmobile & Black Beauty (model & "G-Slot" $20 chassis on Ebay NOT those... slot car chassis kits) also a 1934 (??) Lindberg 3 window
Ford Coupe, and a Lindberg Cobra hardtop both with 1970's Eldon 1/32 "Slide Adjust wheel base" chassis (BIG TY again to; AL Pink, for the Cobra model & Sponsor decals !! :wink2

Bubba (The "Friendly" Senile) 123 0


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> I "now" yer "Grief" Slot-Bro :crying:
> 1/32, is my passion.. but got-a no Room fer me tracks to set up :crying:
> 
> also did a 1/32; Batmobile & Black Beauty (model & "G-Slot" $20 chassis on Ebay NOT those... slot car chassis kits) also a 1934 (??) Lindberg 3 window
> ...


I Know there are "Munster's" 1/24 or 5 scale models out there..
Been "Tempted" on seeing "IF" I can pass Them Off as 1/32-ish on chassis..
anyone Try doing This ??.. I Did a Diecast 1/64 Munster's Coach, with a slimline chassis... best advise. "Buy" the ones on Epay.. They are a "ROYAL" PIA/Nightmare to do!! (A never again, was lucky it came-out in great shape)
figure the Diecast is going for around; $30 -$35 on Ebay & a Slimline NOS (Which WILL have to be Severely-Modified; $35-ish (??).. so THAT is about $70 even B4 You START)... :surprise:

Just an FYI, fer Them That are Thinking about doing 1...:wink2:


----------

